# Hoosier Antique & Classic Bicycle Club Winter Swap Meet



## willardm (Dec 4, 2012)

*Hoosier Antique & Classic Bicycle Club Winter Swap Meet - Saturday, January 26, 2013*

Saturday, January 26, 2013
Boone County 4-H Fairgrounds
1300 E 100 S
Lebanon, IN

The Hoosier Antique & Classic Bicycle Club Winter Swap Meet is only two months away.  This will be our second year at the new location.  It is a great facility with excellent parking and they will have the lots plowed in the event of snow.  Booth spaces are already filling up so be sure to reserve your booth and room early if you want a spot! 

(Just off I-65 at exit 138.  Link to flyer:  http://hoosierbicycles.homestead.com/WINTER_SWAP_MEET__2013.pdf)


----------



## Iverider (Dec 4, 2012)

This was a fun time last year. Got to see an Evinrude in the rough and some gents putting a tire on an Ordinary out front. Lots of stuff in the swap and show area as well.

This year it'll probably be 70 degrees!


----------



## Boris (Dec 4, 2012)

Two months away????? And our ride is this weekend????? But, if Vince thinks this thread takes precedence, well...let the baby have his bottle Back to the top with you. I only wish I could push our ride thread further down the list to make Vince even happier.


----------



## vincev (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you Dave.All those nasty things I have said about you in the past are still true though.


----------



## willardm (Jan 3, 2013)

*Bump*

To the top!


----------



## willardm (Jan 5, 2013)

*eBay Link*

See additional information and photos of past shows on this eBay link.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DEALER-SPAC...955?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f20b5094b


----------



## jimsbeercans (Jan 18, 2013)

*Got 2 spots*

loading the van today. Hopefully weather cooperates this year!


----------



## vincev (Jan 20, 2013)

Can someone post directions going south from  I-65?I have some friends going to the show but dont know what directions to give them once they leave I-65.


----------



## jimsbeercans (Jan 20, 2013)

*Google this*

Never been to Lebanon myself.

Here is the web site.

HOOSIER ANTIQUE & CLASSIC BICYCLE CLUB WINTER SWAP MEET


looks real easy. I think its only a few miles from the exit.


----------



## rideahiggins (Jan 20, 2013)

*Flyer with directions*

Here is a link to the flyer with directions and other info. http://hoosierbicycles.homestead.com/WINTER_SWAP_MEET__2013.pdf

This is in a nice new large heated building. Last year vendor space was maxed out. Lots of stuff. Nice show bikes too.


----------



## JOEL (Jan 24, 2013)

Heading that way in the morning. Always buying vintage road bikes!


----------



## jimsbeercans (Jan 24, 2013)

*Also leaving in the morning.*

Also heading that way in the morning. Only a 3 1/2 trip for me so we will get something to eat and wind down at the hotel room.

space 29 and 30..


----------



## rlhender (Jan 24, 2013)

Pulling out around 1 pm tomorrow, Hope to get some paint work done to the Elgin tomorrow night

Rick


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 24, 2013)

Heading out tomorrow also......looks like theyre calling for an inch or so of snow on the way,
see ya there!


----------



## jimsbeercans (Jan 25, 2013)

*any members in the area??*

Want to wait until it tapers off here in Columbus Oh.

Just need a real report from someone in the area.


----------



## Oldnut (Jan 25, 2013)

*Hoosier swap*

See you guys there weather isn't the best but leaving in the morning about 150 mi ugh


----------



## rlhender (Jan 25, 2013)

Just pulled into town, weather is good. Not snowing
Went by the show building to try and talk them into letting us set up tonight, not gonna happen. Lol


----------



## vincev (Jan 25, 2013)

Ricky,are you selling at the show?


----------



## rlhender (Jan 25, 2013)

vincev said:


> Ricky,are you selling at the show?




I hope so, I brought a Bunch of parts and a few bikes


----------



## vincev (Jan 25, 2013)

I'll see ya there.Bobby J. working with ya too?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 26, 2013)

*Photos*

Okay cabe attendees,
hope you have a good time at the show.
Looking forward to any pics you may have to share!
Thanks
wes


----------



## Oldnut (Jan 26, 2013)

*Hoosier show*

Picked up piles of stuff ,met a lot of people great time.recieved help and information you can't buy from the cabe folks thanks, ron


----------



## jimsbeercans (Jan 27, 2013)

*sorry no pics though*

morning started really bad for me.

We drove Friday about 3 1/2 hours, ate at the Texas Roadhouse on Michigan Ave, then crashed at the room about 9:00

Got up to a dead battery.......
(I'm a Master Certified ASE Mechanic and this never happens to my junk!!) Well it did..Tipped the front desk guy to jump my van and off...Our room was only about 4 miles from the Fairgrounds.

Unloaded and sold very good.

6 bikes total and a few parts that I had.
Traded 1 bike for another that I rarely do, and did buy another.

All in All....VERY NICE TIME and THANKS..


----------



## rlhender (Jan 27, 2013)

This was a great show this year, lots of buyers and sellers. I sold all four bikes that I brought and sold a bunch of parts. I didn't buy anything this time. I did have one person tell me he had a part in his car that I was looking for, I asked how much and we agreed on a price. He goes to get it and walks in and sells it to someone else for $50 more than he told me. Funny thing is I would have given him $200 more than he sold it for if he would have told me he wanted more??? He was the one that set the price?? Really don't like dealing with that kind of seller. I will remember the seller and will never buy anything he has for sale again even if he has something that I really need.. Now that I have vented.....I really enjoyed the show and think I sold more here than I did at any other show last year.

Almost forgot, I got second place with my bike even with it not finished and missing a seat..lol
 Rick


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 27, 2013)

Great meet and very well attended! My morning started like jims I went 3 blocks to McDonalds for breakfast, came out and the van wouldnt start! Flooded out for some reason but finally started. Great time seeing all the gang, bought and sold a few items, got to see Ricks Elgin up close man thats a nice bike! Thought it was cool he had the pin striping done in a hotel room, I bet thats a first.....


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 27, 2013)

*Bike show*

Good to hear all the positive comments and experiences!
Glad to hear they also overcame bad starts.
Looking forward to pics. Especially the first prize winner.
I hear it was a bike unseen before by john polizzi nbj (news letter by john
and that there will be pics in the next newsletter.


----------



## Boris (Jan 27, 2013)

Flat Tire said:


> He had the pin striping done in a hotel room.




Sounds kinda sleazy. Hope someone post pictures of the meet.


----------



## vincev (Jan 28, 2013)

HEY Rick,did ya get my thumb print off the semi dry pin striping?JUST KIDDING!This was a good show but was a little disappointed in how many road bikes were there.I think last year had more of the bikes we look at.Great crowd and lots of parts.Found a few things i needed.Waiting for next one in Crawfordsville.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 28, 2013)

Oldnut said:


> Picked up piles of stuff ,met a lot of people great time.recieved help and information you can't buy from the cabe folks thanks, ron




What kind of information are you referring to? Pretty bold statement considering you posted it on theCabe, You gotta give in order to get.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 28, 2013)

*Road bikes*

Being an old balloon tire man, can someone educate me
about "road bikes". How about a pic or two? 
And time frame are they dated.
Thanks
wes


----------



## vincev (Jan 28, 2013)

Wes,referring to the 10 speed bikes.Did not see many of the older classic road bikes or I probably would have jumped on them.I do like old road bikes and have pretty many. but did see quite  a few 1970's cheap 10 speeds.


----------



## jimsbeercans (Jan 28, 2013)

*Well..*

I might have been in this batch. But here is what I had.

Took 14 bikes and sold 6.
I did have a 74 Schwinn Continental in Chestnut that was stunning. Looks like it was made yesterday.
A 71 Schwinn Super Sport in Burgundy..rare color.
A 70 Schwinn Varsity in Sunset Orange. Nice paint!

I guess what I'm saying is I didn't have Ross, Huffy, Concord etc.
Just mainly quality bikes or nice condition stuff.

Did see a 65 Schwinn Paramount that was sharp but he wanted offers.


----------

